# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  آشنايي با Sql Server Profiler

## karbord83

از شما خواهش ميكنم هر نكته آموزشي مه در مورد Profiler ميدانيد در اين تاپيك درج كنيد

ممنون

و يك سوال

*فيلد هاي cpu , Reads , Writes  دقيقا چي معياري را بيان ميكنند و با چه واحدي؟*

توضيحات MSDN در باره الگو هاي SQl-profiler

----------

